# الرقم ب150 ريال الباقه ( حلا محلي ، وحلا بلس )



## tjarksa (3 أغسطس 2011)

*أسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير
مبارك عليكم الشهر
تقبل الله مننا ومنكم صالح الأعمال 
الأستقبال 6 أشهر 
الرصيد 10 
الرقم ب150 ريال الباقه ( حلا محلي ، وحلا بلس )

ومن يريدها جملة له سعر طيب 
*
*0544761117*


*0566247776*


*0544630009*


*0544629992*


*0542909777*


*0543498885*


*0544671116*


*0544633396*


*0544697771*


*0544658884*


*0541767999*


*0544642223*


*0544656663*


*0544656669*


*0544656662*


*0543418882*


*0544672777*


*0544651116*

*0543565999*




*0541488862*

*للإستفسار*
​*0565330061*​


----------

